# ILR Financial 6/12 months payslips



## sw19 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi

We are hoping to apply for ILR soon and when completing the online form I am getting confused with which option to select.

I am paid monthly for the amount of hours worked and meets the requirement of £18,600 and have been with the same employer for 6+ years.

As I'm paid hourly - my pay varies month by month.

After entering the annual salary I am given the following four options:


*(1)*_The same amount continuously, above the financial requirement amount_
*(2)*_The same amount continuously, below the financial requirement amount_
*(3)*_Not the same amount continuously, above the financial requirement amount_
*(4)*_Not the same amount continuously, below the financial requirement amount_

If I choose option 1 - it requires 6 months of payslips.
Choosing option 3 requires 12 months of payslips (which i can provide) but also it states under the summary section:
"I will provide all of the following documents as evidence:

- Payslips covering any period of salaried employment (current *and previous*) in the period of 12 months prior to the date of application"​I'm not sure why it's mentioning "and previous" maybe it's there as standard?

Any help and/or guidance will be highly appreciated.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you read FM 1.7? That will determine which financial category you are applying under and how many payslips are required.


----------



## sw19 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi

Yes I had read through the FM1.7 and from that I had gathered that the financial category would have been Cat A or B. As I’ve been with the same employer for over 6 years - however Cat B does mention about variable income 

So from my understanding I could use either? But answering the question in the online form correctly (3) will therefore ask me to provide 12 months of payslips (Cat B)

I just want to make sure I’m not doing anything incorrect?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

As you've been consistently employed for more than 6 months, you can apply using Category A. The 'variable income' provision under Category B doesn't refer to 'unsalaried/hourly employment', rather, it means you aren't paid on the same frequency - i.e., there will be months you aren't paid anything or you have gaps in employment. You can use either salaried or unsalaried employment under Category A.

"The same amount continuously" is a poorly-worded way of saying that your employment has been consistent.

From your multiple choice list, (1) and (2) are Category A, (3) and (4) are Category B. (2) and (4) indicate that you will be supplying other sources of income to make up for a salary shortfall.

You are (1).

I am in a similar position, by the way, I've used Category A as an hourly contractor paid weekly, where my annualised salary is above the financial requirement.

The number of payslips you have to provide is dependent on the frequency at which your employer issues your payslips - If you are paid on a 'weekly' basis (paid every week, every 2 weeks, every 4 weeks) you would need to cover 26 (full) weeks to equal 6 months. As you are paid on a monthly frequency, it's a lot simpler, you just supply exactly 6 payslips.


----------



## sw19 (Jul 9, 2013)

clever-octopus said:


> As you've been consistently employed for more than 6 months, you can apply using Category A. The 'variable income' provision under Category B doesn't refer to 'unsalaried/hourly employment', rather, it means you aren't paid on the same frequency - i.e., there will be months you aren't paid anything or you have gaps in employment. You can use either salaried or unsalaried employment under Category A.
> 
> "The same amount continuously" is a poorly-worded way of saying that your employment has been consistent.
> 
> ...




Perfect, thank you clever-octopus, that makes a lot more sense.

It's a shame the new online form does not ask which Category you wish to apply under.

My payslips only show the total gross amount and deductions (tax/NI/Pension/Student Loan)
they *do not* show the hourly rate or total hours worked.

Does that need to be mentioned somewhere?

My employer will be writing a letter stating my hourly pay + additional pay (overtime/bonus) but will it be an issue that there is no breakdown on the payslips?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It just needs to be mentioned in your employer letter to make it clear that you are paid an hourly (unsalaried) rate, so that they can calculate the financial requirement accordingly (using an annualised average on the sum total, rather than multiplying the lowest payslip by twelve as you would for salaried pay) - It doesn't matter how many hours were worked, they just want the gross amount on each payslip


----------



## sw19 (Jul 9, 2013)

clever-octopus said:


> It just needs to be mentioned in your employer letter to make it clear that you are paid an hourly (unsalaried) rate, so that they can calculate the financial requirement accordingly (using an annualised average on the sum total, rather than multiplying the lowest payslip by twelve as you would for salaried pay) - It doesn't matter how many hours were worked, they just want the gross amount on each payslip


Perfect, thank you!

Previously I was planning to submit my P60 (as initially i was going to provide 12 months of payslips) but now the P60 will not fall into the 6 months period - should i still scan it and submit it?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It's not really helpful to submit a P60 which doesn't show any of the financial period you're using... The only value would be perhaps to demonstrate the company name is what HMRC has on record and thus is a legitimate business


----------



## sw19 (Jul 9, 2013)

I understand, thank you.

You mentioned your in a similar position. Are you applying soon?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

No, my last application for FLR(M) was a year ago, so my ILR will be next year (the application process has changed but financial requirement is identical)


----------



## sw19 (Jul 9, 2013)

I see. thank you for your assitance/guidance with my query.

Best of luck in advance for your application next year!


----------



## mobeen87 (Mar 7, 2017)

Clever octopus I have 2 jobs by combining both I meet financial requirement.which option should I choose 1st one?by choosing 2nd 3rd 4 option it ask about previous employer


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

If you are combining 2 jobs (and you have been with EACH job for at least 6 months) and you meet the requirement with the combined incomes, you can select the first option (Category A)


----------



## NICS (Dec 2, 2020)

sw19 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are hoping to apply for ILR soon and when completing the online form I am getting confused with which option to select.
> 
> ...


----------

